# eBay Issues



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I just wanted to let you all know about this lovely issue. I was attempting to auction a holster (stated clear as day in the title and ad itself) and had my auction removed. They removed it under the policy of not selling firearms through eBay. So I contacted them and pointed out that I was not selling the gun (yeah, like I'd sell a Sig for $40 anyway! LOL!) and it was more than obvious. Apparently, you aren't allowed to use the firearm to model the holster, either. The holster was a strange shape, and the biggest thing I get when auctioning holsters is people want to see what it looks like with the gun in it (to see how much barrel sticks out, etc). Since a good portion of the gun was exposed in the holster I decided to just add a photo in of the holster with the gun in it along with photos of just the holster. Apparently this is some violation under their weapons rules that I was not aware of.

Just giving a heads up to those who use eBay. I personally will not be using eBay again.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have sold probably a dozen holsters on eBay with nary a problem. They did smack me down on a tactical sling once, because I mentioned in the text that it worked on the dreaded M4! I didn't show any guns in ads, though. 

I'll still use eBay. It's really the best/only auction game in town.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

That's what surprised me, I've sold a bunch of holsters through eBay without an issue, and at least two had the gun in the holster. I mostly sell holsters, though, so I went over to gunbroker and posted the auction there.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've heard (no idea if it's true or not) that anti-gunners routinely go through eBay's firearms-related auctions to see if there is anything they could complain about (like your photo). If there is, they file a complaint and have it removed.

Just spreading a little sunshine by making our lives a little more difficult. 

Buttheads.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

eBay is an anti-2A establishment. It's their policy to remove items that even have particular firearms even in the description. I've also read the horror stories that are much worse than yours. That's why I won't use eBay. Paypal is the same way.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> eBay is an anti-2A establishment. It's their policy to remove items that even have particular firearms even in the description. I've also read the horror stories that are much worse than yours. That's why I won't use eBay. Paypal is the same way.


That's amusing, considering you have a Smith & Wesson logo as your avatar. :mrgreen:

Anyway, if I avoided every company and country that had policies considered "anti-2A," I wouldn't be able to buy/use half the things I do. No California wines, no German beer, no Japanese cars or electronics, no Central American cigars, no South American coffee, no US Postal Service, no Hollywood movies, no TV except Fox, no Ruger firearms...the list could go on practically forever. It'd be a dreadfully dull life, but at least I'd have my (non-Ruger, non-S&W, non-imported) guns to keep me company while I trudged through my boring existence!

I think a lot of the supposed "anti-2A" sentiment is based more on fear of lawsuits than outright opposition to gun ownership. Who is with me on an attorney boycott?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I buy a ton of gun related stuff on ebay...Mags, Parts, etc. Hell, I bought my 18" 12ga. shotgun barrel from a seller on ebay.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I heard about this a long time ago. Parts and accesories are ok, no firearms or photos of firearms, nothing that mentions anything that is illegal in California. 

Craigs List and PayPal have a similar policy.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> That's amusing, considering you have a Smith & Wesson logo as your avatar. :mrgreen:
> 
> Anyway, if I avoided every company and country that had policies considered "anti-2A," I wouldn't be able to buy/use half the things I do. No California wines, no German beer, no Japanese cars or electronics, no Central American cigars, no South American coffee, no US Postal Service, no Hollywood movies, no TV except Fox, no Ruger firearms...the list could go on practically forever. It'd be a dreadfully dull life, but at least I'd have my (non-Ruger, non-S&W, non-imported) guns to keep me company while I trudged through my boring existence!
> 
> I think a lot of the supposed "anti-2A" sentiment is based more on fear of lawsuits than outright opposition to gun ownership. Who is with me on an attorney boycott?


I have a theory. I believe most of these companies who "give to anti-gun groups" probably give to pro-gun groups as well. It isn't unheard of.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I have a theory. I believe most of these companies who "give to anti-gun groups" probably give to pro-gun groups as well. It isn't unheard of.


It is very common for large companies and corporations to give to both major political parties. Not sure about giving to special interest groups like the Brady Bunch and the NRA.

The NRA web site has (or used to have) a list of donors to anti-gun groups. The list was/is occasionally brought up on the internet by gun folks new to this stuff and freshly indignant that other people disagree with them.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, a co-worker emailed me a copy. I don't have the time or the patience to go through the entire list, though. Besides... Ben and Jerry and Mel Brooks are on that list... that's a Saturday night well spent, IMO! :smt082


----------

